# Looking for bump buddies due in September!!!



## Shortyblonde

Hello everyone!!
My husband and I just received our BFP on the 5th of this month!!! 
Due September 16 =)
Anyone else due in September who would like to be bump buddies?? =) 
Feel free to message or add me I'm new here.
Thank you!
:cloud9:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi I got my :bfp: on January 7 I'm due on september 15...I would love a bump buddy to share my journey with compare symptoms and update on bumps!


----------



## Shortyblonde

Looneycarter said:


> Hi I got my :bfp: on January 7 I'm due on september 15...I would love a bump buddy to share my journey with compare symptoms and update on bumps!

YAY!!! thank you!! Can't wait to share this amazing Journey with you!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

me either I'm just a day further than you lol! have you gotten any symptoms


----------



## Sandy1222

hey ladies! i got my BFP on jan 4th....so according to my ticker my due date is sept 12th, but i have a feeling that will change a bit after i go to the dr for my confirmation and first appointment on the 27th this month...

have either of you gone to the dr yet? i called and mine wont see any pregnancies until 6-8 weeks to confirm them at that point....


----------



## Looneycarter

my first appointment is for friday yay! that's because my doctor know me well she delivered me as well...any of you ladies have symptoms


----------



## DBCG

Hi ladies, I got my BFP on January 7th. I already had an appointment with the doc for January 20th as a reg check up. I called to tell them I was pregnant, and she kept my appointment with an ultrasound! I am soooo excited! I am a bit nervous though as I really have no symptoms at all. I have been a little more tired lately but nothing else. Have any of you had any symptoms. According to online I am due Sept 13th :)

Also this is my first, any of you already have and kids?

I look forward to getting to know each of you :)


----------



## Looneycarter

this is my first baby but 2nd pregnancy I pray this one stick! the only symptoms I have is sore boobs,and cramps that's mainly it!


----------



## forevermoore

Hey ladies :)

I got my BFP today!!! Yay!!! So according to a due date calculator, we will be due 12th September!!

We had an awful time with our loss at the end of last year so am desperately hoping this little bean sticks!!! Havent had too many symptoms yet - was sick a few days ago and have been super tired. But that is about all. Although have been finding today that im needing to pee an awful lot!!! But am just putting that down to it being so hot and me drinking so much water!!!

Wishing all you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Looneycarter

same here I pee alot and super tired I find myself always sleep!


----------



## babymurphy

Hello Ladies :)

I am expecting baby number one on 10th September and would love some bump buddies to share experiences with :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Fairyland

I'm due on the 11th of September with my first and would love a bump buddy too, especially as I'm telling nobody but my sister until after my 12 week scan...I'm telling her on sunday.


----------



## babymurphy

Fairyland said:


> I'm due on the 11th of September with my first and would love a bump buddy too, especially as I'm telling nobody but my sister until after my 12 week scan...I'm telling her on sunday.


Ahhh you are one day behind me! How is everything going so far? have you had any MS? xx


----------



## Fairyland

Everything seems to be going just fine, I do think I feel a bit more tired than usual, but then again it's winter and I'm always sleepy in the winter...I don't think I've had any ms yet...I had a really bad cold for about a week, so the coughing made me a bit nauseous at times, but I don't think it was ms. 

I'm a tad annoyed I need to wait 7 weeks to see a midwife and get a scan...would like some reassurance before that, but ah well.

How are you doing? Any funny symptoms? My only one really is that I feel my uterus...my other organs must be making space for it already because I feel like somethings in the way when I sit down or bend over... :D


----------



## Mrs M

Hi ladies,

I got my BFP on Sunday but confirmed by digi on Tuesday morning. My EDD according to LMP is 16th September. This will be our 2nd child and we already have a daughter who is 2 at the end of the month.
At the moment, im feeling a little tired, have felt nauseous a couple of times and I have really sore boobs. Apart from that I'm feelin ok.
I've picked up my maternity notes from the doctors so waiting for my midwife to contact me to make my 8 week appointment.
How's everyone feeling? x


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. If anyone's interested, there is a September Stars thread in the pregnancy buddies section, everyone welcome :D


----------



## babymurphy

Glad everything is going well for you, and yes 7 weeks is a long time to wait! :wacko:

We have our first Drs appointment on Tuesday :)

My symptoms have been reeeeeally sore boobs, to the point that I dont even want to wear a bra! Sore lower back, some cramping and I am constantly tired!! My OH already has a son who is 11 and he is convinced that im going to have a tough pregnancy eg morning sickness etc :wacko: I hope he is wrong!!


----------



## lynne192

i got a digital :bfp: this morning due roughly about 19th september. if this is a sticky one, got gp's this afternoon, scan booked for tuesday and had beta's done yesterday so here's hoping its good news. been feeling sickly but getting pains high up in my blly and in my back :(


----------



## Beeka

I'm pregnant with my second due on 19 September. My daughter will be 5 in February :) So far I haven't stopped peeing. My nipples are soooo sore and my boobs feel bruised and definitely swollen. The nausea comes and goes but nothing major! I'm so excited!! Will be good to share it with you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Zianna

Due sept 6th symptoms includes; sore nipples, little cramping, sleepy and pee pee. Haven't seen a dr yet bc I traveled out of d country just came back today will be making appointment soon, am 6wks first pregnancy SUPER EXCITED


----------



## jaymarie1991

Looneycarter said:


> Hi I got my :bfp: on January 7 I'm due on september 15...I would love a bump buddy to share my journey with compare symptoms and update on bumps!

We r due the same day!


----------



## jaymarie1991

Looneycarter said:


> same here I pee alot and super tired I find myself always sleep!

This is my only symptoms pee and sleep oh how could I forget FOOD! I'm now hungry all the time but I'm confused as to what to do now, do I get prenatal or go to the doctor? Someone said I should go to the doc now and let them prescribe something? Idk


----------



## lynne192

Beeka said:


> I'm pregnant with my second due on 19 September. My daughter will be 5 in February :) So far I haven't stopped peeing. My nipples are soooo sore and my boobs feel bruised and definitely swollen. The nausea comes and goes but nothing major! I'm so excited!! Will be good to share it with you ladies :hugs:

huge congratulations when did you find out i am very nausea's too wearing sickness bands all the time... my DS is 5 in june :D


----------



## nervouswait

I just got my :bfp: today also! Will be due sometime around Sept. 18th according to when I ovulated. I would love to have some bump buddies to go thru this process with. I had a ruptured ectopic in Sept. so I am very nervous about this one. I have 2 dr.'s appt.'s schedule for next week for blood work. 

Excited to meet all of you!


----------



## nalurose

Hey! My hubby and I are due September 11!


----------



## nalurose

My doctor won't see me till Feb 9. It feels like forever!


----------



## nervouswait

Yea, during my first pregnancy the doctor didn't schedule to see me until i would have been 8 weeks. But since I had an ectopic they want me to come in asap to make sure that my levels are doubling.


----------



## nalurose

I spotted a tiny bit last week, barely enough to be anything but the cramps is what worried me. This is my first pregnancy so of course i'm goin crazy about everything. What are your symptoms? My boobs throb at night but that's about it. Cramps last week but this week not much at all.


----------



## lynne192

this is my pregnancy test story lol long thread but gives you some update and my TTC journal as in my signature if this baby sticks it will be a miracle.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/848692-roughly-12-13dpo-now-faint-line.html


----------



## babybelle30

Hi everyone - I got my bfp on saturday - really early considering af was due today! Took another digi today and its changed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3. 
EDD is 20th of september - 3 days before my little boys birthday! Went to the docs today and saw a really nice female doctor, she was amazing, so reasurring (i had a stillbirth in 2008, so was a bit anxious) and booked my to see the midwife next week, which suprised me!
I cant believe how many bfps there have been already this month, its amazing!
Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months!x


----------



## DeeDee80

Hello! Got my pos on Jan 10th. Estimated due date is Sept 17! Very excited!!!!


----------



## becky011

hey everyone,
We got our :bfp: on the 6th January .... I have tested everyday (some days more than once) since then to make sure its really happening 8 positives in total!.... OCD!!! 

calculated my due date as 15th September ... the day after my hubbys birthday :hugs:

my symptoms so far have been lots of weeing, very sore and big boobs, and my irritable bowel syndrome has returned :-( 

I saw my GP today and I was very disappointed, he would not give me any advice regarding my IBS or quiting smoking, he just told me to speak to my midwife, who I will not see until I am at least 8 weeks!!
The GP did not give me any advice on healthy eating, folic acid etc, he basically said go back out to reception and book in with the midwife!!

I will be ringing the surgery tomorrow and making another appointment with another GP!!!

Massive congrats to everyone on here :cloud9:

xx


----------



## DeeDee80

becky011 said:


> hey everyone,
> We got our :bfp: on the 6th January .... I have tested everyday (some days more than once) since then to make sure its really happening 8 positives in total!.... OCD!!!
> 
> calculated my due date as 15th September ... the day after my hubbys birthday :hugs:
> 
> my symptoms so far have been lots of weeing, very sore and big boobs, and my irritable bowel syndrome has returned :-(
> 
> I saw my GP today and I was very disappointed, he would not give me any advice regarding my IBS or quiting smoking, he just told me to speak to my midwife, who I will not see until I am at least 8 weeks!!
> The GP did not give me any advice on healthy eating, folic acid etc, he basically said go back out to reception and book in with the midwife!!
> 
> I will be ringing the surgery tomorrow and making another appointment with another GP!!!
> 
> Massive congrats to everyone on here :cloud9:
> 
> xx


Aww you got your positive on my husband's birthday! I have tested everyday since too! LOL...Just to make sure it's still in there!


----------



## babybelle30

I think some doctors just get complacent when it comes to seeing pregnant women, I think its terrible that they shun questions which a completely viable, pregnancy or no pregnancy, what a GPs for if not to settle health worries.
I really think I would refuse to leave until my questions were answered!
I really hope you get a better doctor next time - I had a lady doctor today who was lovely, my GP (a man) is very straight talking when it comes to pregnancy so it was a nice changed to have a GP who seemed genuinely happy for me!


----------



## Now.N.4eva

Hello everyone, 

Hubby and I Got our BFP on Tuesday:happydance::happydance: I'm due September 16. It caught us by surprised because we weren't really trying last month. Im so happy but really nervous I suffered a m/c before so I'm praying for a sticky bean. So far my symptoms are peeing a lot, gas, cramping, headache , night sickness and sore bobbs. I have to go get some blood worK done and have first ultrsound monday so excited !!!!


Congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## pleaseMum

Hi Ladies

I'd love to join in. I'm due Sept/14/2012 according to the internet! We should keep this thread going as sort of a Sept/2012 thread!! I'd love to keep sharing stories symptoms, bump pics etc. with all of you!!! By the way it's nice to meet you all and I hope your all feeling well. So far not a single symptom for me, maybe more CM than usual but definately feeling good! 

This is my second baby and I can remember that with my first I had no symptoms at all.....I swear I wouldnt have known I was pregnant if I didnt take a test. I'll count my lucky stars for not getting any symptoms. Who knows maybe this time it will be the same. Here's hoping..... Hope you are all well. Feel free to add me as a friend if you like :)

:pop:


----------



## Looneycarter

jaymarie1991 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> same here I pee alot and super tired I find myself always sleep!
> 
> This is my only symptoms pee and sleep oh how could I forget FOOD! I'm now hungry all the time but I'm confused as to what to do now, do I get prenatal or go to the doctor? Someone said I should go to the doc now and let them prescribe something? IdkClick to expand...

I sleep alot also,my boobs are super sore,I love to eat but my appetite is leaving now because I'm so tired I get cramps off and on...I'm going to the doctor tomorrow to get my prenatals so I think going to the doctor is best!


----------



## nalurose

Hey please mum! 
No symptoms? How long did that last without symptoms? Thats awesome!


----------



## TEA2012

Looneycarter said:


> Hi I got my :bfp: on January 7 I'm due on september 15...I would love a bump buddy to share my journey with compare symptoms and update on bumps!

I also got my on the 7th, and I am due on the 14th. :happydance: Hello Bump Buddy!!


----------



## TEA2012

DBCG said:


> Hi ladies, I got my BFP on January 7th. I already had an appointment with the doc for January 20th as a reg check up. I called to tell them I was pregnant, and she kept my appointment with an ultrasound! I am soooo excited! I am a bit nervous though as I really have no symptoms at all. I have been a little more tired lately but nothing else. Have any of you had any symptoms. According to online I am due Sept 13th :)
> 
> Also this is my first, any of you already have and kids?
> 
> I look forward to getting to know each of you :)

Hello according to my calculation we are due on the same or one day apart. It is my first. I have always wanted a child and finally the time "was right". I am very nervous as I have already started obsessing about the delivery day:wacko:.....My appointment is on Feb. 2nd. Besides being sleepy nothing else of the symptoms so far.


----------



## cassarita

I got my BFP Jan 6th. I am due September 17th!:cloud9:


----------



## Looneycarter

TEA2012 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hi I got my :bfp: on January 7 I'm due on september 15...I would love a bump buddy to share my journey with compare symptoms and update on bumps!
> 
> I also got my on the 7th, and I am due on the 14th. :happydance: Hello Bump Buddy!!Click to expand...

hello new bump buddy...this my first so I'm excited as well...Ive taken a 4week picture lol I'm taking some every 2weeks


----------



## nervouswait

Hey September Bump buddies, wondering what, if any symptoms you have had or are currently having. 

I don't have a ton, get bloated by the end of the day and get twinges in my stomach every so often.


----------



## babybelle30

nervouswait said:


> Hey September Bump buddies, wondering what, if any symptoms you have had or are currently having.
> 
> I don't have a ton, get bloated by the end of the day and get twinges in my stomach every so often.

I'm the same but I'm also a bit gassy! The twinges have seemed to ease the last couple of days though, all in all feeling pretty good atm. Going to enjoy this bit before the ms kicks in!


----------



## nalurose

Now i'm nervous...I wouldn't even know i'm pregnant if my hpt's weren't showing bright big bfp lines...I feel great today...Not tired. Boobs are sore but I've accepted that they are gonna be huge and sore from here on out. Other than that I feel totally normal...Is this normal???


----------



## nervouswait

nalurose said:


> Now i'm nervous...I wouldn't even know i'm pregnant if my hpt's weren't showing bright big bfp lines...I feel great today...Not tired. Boobs are sore but I've accepted that they are gonna be huge and sore from here on out. Other than that I feel totally normal...Is this normal???

I don't think you have anything to be nervous about. Many women don't have symptoms at all. Just thought it'd be nice to share in case people are having symptoms!


----------



## lynne192

currently i have these symptoms:

* Feeling sickly
* Tired as hell
* peeing like a race horse (whatever that means)
* lower back pains 
* some stomach pains
* increase movement in bowels :(

huge congratulations thought hun i have suffered chemicals and losses so i am scared useless we were told to stop TTC so i have utterly no idea what DPO i actually am :D


----------



## enzie30

Got our BFP on Monday, due September 19th  so excited/anxious/nervous/over the moon!


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Hi all!

I am 6 weeks pregnant due on the 9th September :)

Anyone wanna be a buddy?
Would be nice to have a buddy as I am very scared and nervous this is my 3rd pregnancy.
I have a healthy nearly 3year old boy & I suffered a stillborn baby girl in July '11.

Xx


----------



## kayleigh Jane

nalurose said:


> Now i'm nervous...I wouldn't even know i'm pregnant if my hpt's weren't showing bright big bfp lines...I feel great today...Not tired. Boobs are sore but I've accepted that they are gonna be huge and sore from here on out. Other than that I feel totally normal...Is this normal???

Hey that's perfectly normal hun!
My 1st I was just like you no symptoms just a BFP! No sickness , was bliss lol.
My 2nd I was as sick as a dog!!! Drained, tired - awful.

Enjoy :)


----------



## nervouswait

Oh, and i think I may have pregnancy rhinitus... My nose has been stuffy for 5 days, so much mucus(sorry) but feel fine otherwise. Doesn't feel like a cold, just a stuffy nose that never stops.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, mind if I join?

I got my BFP on 4th Jan, and doc says I am due 15th September.

This is my 4th pregnancy. I have 2 children, 12 and 10, and last September I lost my baby boy at 16 weeks to PPROM. Symptom wise I am feeling nauseous on and off, not particularly hungry, a little crampy, and very tired. Bbs have already got bigger! I have had a little brown tinged CM today which has worried me, but I'm hoping it's nothing. 

Great to meet you all.:hugs:


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Hellylou.. I had a loss too hun. I wish u all the best I'm taking this a day at a time.
So far I have a bit sickness now and again and just tired x


----------



## pleaseMum

nalurose said:


> Hey please mum!
> No symptoms? How long did that last without symptoms? Thats awesome!

I never had one symptom with my first until the end. I got horrible insomnia for my entire 3rd tri. I'm really hoping that doesnt happen again.


----------



## babybelle30

kayleigh Jane said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am 6 weeks pregnant due on the 9th September :)
> 
> Anyone wanna be a buddy?
> Would be nice to have a buddy as I am very scared and nervous this is my 3rd pregnancy.
> I have a healthy nearly 3year old boy & I suffered a stillborn baby girl in July '11.
> 
> Xx

similar story with me - have a little boy who's 4 & had a stillborn baby boy in 2008 and this is my first pregnancy since - so feeling nervous about it all too. Hope this proves to be a healthy pregnancy for us both xx


----------



## Candymummy2be

Congratulations!!!

I have just found out I am pregnant (well a week ago tomorrow)!! I am now 6 weeks and 1 day. 
I am due around September 8th.
Does anyone know when the first scan is likely to happen, I know that you can get one at around 6weeks but that would be private? 
I am totally new to this, as this is my first :)!
xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi,

I got my BFP on the 11th Jan....due on the 19th Sept based on what Fertility friend tells me.
symptoms: some cramping, weeing more and sometime a bit hot (which is great as I'm always freezing !). Also slight dull ache sometimes on my right side..feels like under my uterus (was getting a bit worried about it but it seems to have lessen today).


----------



## nervouswait

Candymummy2be said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I have just found out I am pregnant (well a week ago tomorrow)!! I am now 6 weeks and 1 day.
> I am due around September 8th.
> Does anyone know when the first scan is likely to happen, I know that you can get one at around 6weeks but that would be private?
> I am totally new to this, as this is my first :)!
> xxx

Congratulations Candymummy2be!


----------



## Candymummy2be

Thank you Nervouswait!
I am really nervous but I can not help thinking that in September I will be a mummy, me and my fiance were not trying due to organising a wedding which is now on hold but still... could not want anything more than this! 
How far along are you? 
x


----------



## Tasha

babybelle30 said:


> kayleigh Jane said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I am 6 weeks pregnant due on the 9th September :)
> 
> Anyone wanna be a buddy?
> Would be nice to have a buddy as I am very scared and nervous this is my 3rd pregnancy.
> I have a healthy nearly 3year old boy & I suffered a stillborn baby girl in July '11.
> 
> Xx
> 
> similar story with me - have a little boy who's 4 & had a stillborn baby boy in 2008 and this is my first pregnancy since - so feeling nervous about it all too. Hope this proves to be a healthy pregnancy for us both xxClick to expand...

Hey girls, I see there are few of us who are PAL. This is pregnancy number 15 for me. I have Morgan (7), Naomi-Mae (6), Honey was stillborn in May 2007 at 36+6 due to PROM at 28 weeks, placental problems and medical negligence, Kaysie Blossom (3), then I have seven first tri loses, Riley Rae was stillborn at 24+3 in April 2011 due to placental problems and medical negligence, and I have since had two more first trimester loses.

I am due the 12th September, I hope you are all being looked after well?


----------



## nervouswait

Candymummy2be said:


> Thank you Nervouswait!
> I am really nervous but I can not help thinking that in September I will be a mummy, me and my fiance were not trying due to organising a wedding which is now on hold but still... could not want anything more than this!
> How far along are you?
> x

If you go by my LMP i would be 5 weeks along, but i go by when i ovulated it would be 4 weeks. I'm sure my doctor will tell me 5 weeks when I finally go in. sometimes your doctor will do a scan at 6 weeks, but that can also be too soon to see anything so typically the wait til atleast 7-8 weeks. Which just makes the first two months very anxious.


----------



## lynne192

enzie30 said:


> Got our BFP on Monday, due September 19th  so excited/anxious/nervous/over the moon!

i'm worried not i didn't get a positive till thursday and its very light and i am due same day as you... oh noo....


----------



## Tasha

lynne192 said:


> enzie30 said:
> 
> 
> Got our BFP on Monday, due September 19th  so excited/anxious/nervous/over the moon!
> 
> i'm worried not i didn't get a positive till thursday and its very light and i am due same day as you... oh noo....Click to expand...

A line is a line chick, some babies dont implant until later and that is fine but it does mean that your BFP is likely to be after those who have had an earlier implantation :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

enzie30 said:


> Got our BFP on Monday, due September 19th  so excited/anxious/nervous/over the moon!




Tasha said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enzie30 said:
> 
> 
> Got our BFP on Monday, due September 19th  so excited/anxious/nervous/over the moon!
> 
> i'm worried not i didn't get a positive till thursday and its very light and i am due same day as you... oh noo....Click to expand...
> 
> A line is a line chick, some babies dont implant until later and that is fine but it does mean that your BFP is likely to be after those who have had an earlier implantation :thumbup:Click to expand...


yes guess soo i am just worried about miscarriage and such but time scans and betas will tell


----------



## Tasha

That is understandble, especially given what is written in your siggy, you have been through a lot to get here. I hope time, betas and scans bring nothing but good news :hugs:


----------



## babybelle30

Hey girls, I see there are few of us who are PAL. This is pregnancy number 15 for me. I have Morgan (7), Naomi-Mae (6), Honey was stillborn in May 2007 at 36+6 due to PROM at 28 weeks, placental problems and medical negligence, Kaysie Blossom (3), then I have seven first tri loses, Riley Rae was stillborn at 24+3 in April 2011 due to placental problems and medical negligence, and I have since had two more first trimester loses.

I am due the 12th September, I hope you are all being looked after well?[/QUOTE]

Blimey you've certainly been through a lot, hope this is a lucky bean for you, how are you feeling about this pregnancy?

The GP I saw yesterday is referring me to my old consultant, who was wonderful with mt still birth - baby had ds and avsd, so I'm glad I'll be in her care through this pregnancy.

Got my first MW appointment on wednesday, I was very pleasantly suprised how quickly they could fit me in.

Wishing everyone a super healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lily86

Hi Ladies, got my bfp confirmed in the doctors today :happydance:
Would love to get to know u all and be bump buddies as this is my first pregnancy so i have no idea what to expect


----------



## lynne192

Tasha said:


> That is understandble, especially given what is written in your siggy, you have been through a lot to get here. I hope time, betas and scans bring nothing but good news :hugs:

thanks hun seems you have been through the mill too :(


----------



## Tasha

babybelle30 said:


> Blimey you've certainly been through a lot, hope this is a lucky bean for you, how are you feeling about this pregnancy?
> 
> The GP I saw yesterday is referring me to my old consultant, who was wonderful with mt still birth - baby had ds and avsd, so I'm glad I'll be in her care through this pregnancy.
> 
> Got my first MW appointment on wednesday, I was very pleasantly suprised how quickly they could fit me in.
> 
> Wishing everyone a super healthy 9 months xx

Scared but okay. What about you?

I am glad you will have someone decent looking after you :hugs: Wednesday isnt far at all :happydance:


----------



## babybelle30

Feeling a bit nervous about it all but trying to keep positive, the doctor i saw yesterday was very reassuring and positive so that has helped.

Not long at all, and I'm seeing the same midwife Ive had on both previous pregnancies who I really like!

So far so good really.

Have you seen anyone yet?


----------



## Tasha

That is good, it helps to have good healthcare professionals, and fantastic that it is the same mw cos then there is no explaining, that is really hard. Make sure you get yourself some SANDS stickers :thumbup:

I have my first appointment and scan next Wednesday.


----------



## babybelle30

Ooh just googled SANDS stickers, what a brilliant idea!

Wow how exciting, hope it goes well, cant wait for my first scan!


----------



## lynne192

SANDS stickers are a brilliant idea made me cry though lol


----------



## nervouswait

lily86 said:


> Hi Ladies, got my bfp confirmed in the doctors today :happydance:
> Would love to get to know u all and be bump buddies as this is my first pregnancy so i have no idea what to expect

Hey lily,

would love to go through this process together. This will be my 2nd, but my first was an ectopic, so hopefully this one is a sticky bean and we can go through this together!


----------



## kayleigh Jane

Tasha - Wow u have been through sooooo much, you r amazing carrying on to try again! I really hope your pregnancy goes well.
I lost my baby poppy at 24+6 weeks..She wasn't growing properly, had internal bleed and starvation of oxygen. They don't know why this happened...... I'm sooo scared that it'll happen again!
I'm just takin this a day at a time.. I am under consultant led care, baby asprin from 12 weeks and growth scans from 20weeks to birth x


----------



## lynne192

anyone buying sands stickers ??? has anyone heard of them actually being used?

here is the link to the shop to buy them they are pretty cheap..

https://www.uk-sands.org/Shop/Shop-Home/Health-Professional-resources.html


----------



## Tasha

Kayleigh, thank you not amazing though just desperate (although accroding to one GP it makes me stupid and selfish :nope:). I am so sorry about Poppy :cry: :hugs: Did they do lots of blood tests hun? 

I will tell you my care plan, I am on clexane, aspirin and high does folic acid. I have weekly scans from next week (I think) unti booking in and then I will have growth scans from 16 weeks as Riley Rae was such early onset growth restriction.

lynne I had a SANDS sticker on my notes when I had Kaysie Blossom and again when I had Riley Rae, this time I will obviously have two on them. Most of my friends who have baby's after a late miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal death have used them on their notes :flower:


----------



## lynne192

i have never seen the stickers before wondering if i should buy them myself to be put on because i have lots of health problems they have to ask me alot of questions all the time... so unsure if they would allow it?


----------



## Tasha

They will allow it if you have had a late miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal loss yes (and for anyone reading this who has had early loses then I am sure you can get them for miscarriages too just google miscarriage sticker), they usually go on the front of your handheld notes, and also the file of you main notes. I have soooo much history but I have them :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

can you get them to put them on your folder?


----------



## Tasha

What folder?


----------



## lynne192

your midwife/maternity/medical folder?


----------



## Tasha

Yep that is what I meant by file x


----------



## lynne192

yeah but can you get them to put it on or do they have to put it on themselves?


----------



## Tasha

You can get them if you want :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

just wasn't sure because i know i have had problems with my folders before and they are dicks lol i was admitted to hospital in nov with ohss and i discharged myself and changed hospitals because the first hospital would not take that i was in pain i actually went into shock and they never helped, when i went to the new hospital the old one would not give them any information when i had my ectopic they refused to show me the scan pictures when i went through a whole nightmare and used legal force i got my folder and it turned out they have giving me methotrexate before they knew it was a ectopic (it turned out not to be in the end) so never had much luck and every time i go to the doctors they say stuff like i see you have had losses but no living children lol kind of funny when often i have james with me lol


----------



## pea-in-pod

Hi Sept bump ladies!
I'd love to join you :)
By my LMP I am due with my second baby 17th Sept. Hoping this one sticks!!

Happy healthy 9 months to everyone and it's great that we can all share in each others journey.

Xo
pea


----------



## pleaseMum

Welcome Pea!! Congrats on your BFP!

Lynn - Sorry to hear all that stupid Dr/Hospital stuff they can really be a pain sometimes. 

How is everyone else doing today???

It's 7AM here and I'm at work (on a saturday) :growlmad:
Still feeling pretty good, I think exhaustion has finally set in though. I remember being this tired with my first so I'm not surprised. We get to tell our close families about the pregnancy today which will ease my mind as trying to keep this a secret is so very hard for me. The rest of the world has to wait though!!

Hope your all well.


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun today i still feel sickly had bad dreams all night about bleeding so when i woke up today i was worried useless but keep checking everytime i go to the poo anyways which is every 5mins lol 

how is everyone today whats everyone's syptoms and how far along are you.


----------



## nalurose

Nothing except sore boobs and I am sooooo tired today!


----------



## lynne192

awww huge hugs xx i am mega tired too :( also feeling sickly all the time and keep thinking i am going to start bleeding :( but nothing yet... but still have all the syptoms i had on the day of my :bfp:


----------



## erinlena

i'm due sept 16th! i'll be your bump buddy! =)


----------



## lynne192

erinlena said:


> i'm due sept 16th! i'll be your bump buddy! =)

huge welcome your due 3days before me :D


----------



## RubyLouise

Im due September 21st :)


----------



## lynne192

aww when did u get your :bfp: ?


----------



## RubyLouise

2 days ago :happydance:


----------



## DeeDee80

How exciting for all of us! We are all so close together on due dates!!


----------



## lynne192

RubyLouise said:



> 2 days ago :happydance:

aww very cute your due 2 days after me :D


----------



## lynne192

anyone having bad dreams about your pregnancy? last night i kept having weird dreams they were all about my scan on tuesday in one they said my hcg levels were too high so they said it was too risky and i had to end my pregnancy.... the next i had an ectopic at the same scan then the next there was nothing there..... i kept going into these dreams even though i woke up..... i ended up waking up worrried that something was wrong but trying to keep hope.... also i keep waking in the might with sore stomach because i am sooo hungry or need to pee anyone else got this?


----------



## nervouswait

lynne192 said:


> anyone having bad dreams about your pregnancy? last night i kept having weird dreams they were all about my scan on tuesday in one they said my hcg levels were too high so they said it was too risky and i had to end my pregnancy.... the next i had an ectopic at the same scan then the next there was nothing there..... i kept going into these dreams even though i woke up..... i ended up waking up worrried that something was wrong but trying to keep hope.... also i keep waking in the might with sore stomach because i am sooo hungry or need to pee anyone else got this?

Hey Lynne,

I haven't had any bad dreams, but I know vivid dreams can happen during pregnancy. From what I see from your previous experience, I'm sure it's just your heads way of working it the trauma you've experienced in the past in a dream. Our minds are tricky things that way, but maybe try doing some guided meditation to help with the stress and to help you sleep.


----------



## forestfire

I'm due around the 21st but expecting it might be a bit later!


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun i live full lifes in my dreams lol so always vivid which not good i hope don't keep having them.


----------



## jasmine2312

hi! congratulations to everyone on the BFPs!! am i too late to join in on this??

bfp jan 1st or there about....due sept 8th!!!

feel free to be my buddy if you need one! i still do


----------



## pleaseMum

Definately not too late. Welcome. COngratulations.

When does everyone go for their first scan??? I dont get mine until the 12 week mark....seems like so far away :(


----------



## raquelaustin

I got my :BFP: Jan. 7. I am guessing I am due Sept 11. This is my second pregnancy, had a miscarriage in April. It was earthshattering but we are ecstatic to be pregnant again! I was beginning to give up hope! I have mild cramps, sore breasts, and extremely tired but then again I do work with 2 year olds all day. That'll do it!


----------



## lynne192

i have my first scan tuesday at 4weeks 6days


----------



## jasmine2312

Candymummy2be said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I have just found out I am pregnant (well a week ago tomorrow)!! I am now 6 weeks and 1 day.
> I am due around September 8th.
> Does anyone know when the first scan is likely to happen, I know that you can get one at around 6weeks but that would be private?
> I am totally new to this, as this is my first :)!
> xxx

totally new to this too, candymum!!! (and SUPRISED as well....!!) congrats congrats!! not sure about the scan....my dr didnt even wanna see me until 7/8 weeks for it? we have the same due date!! are you still as in shock as i am?!


----------



## jasmine2312

oh!! what @nalurose said....not really any symptoms but sore boobs/bloated.

AND total and complete insomnia!!!! its soo frustrating! does anyone know if this is normal?? its making me nervous!


----------



## babybelle30

jasmine2312 said:


> oh!! what @nalurose said....not really any symptoms but sore boobs/bloated.
> 
> AND total and complete insomnia!!!! its soo frustrating! does anyone know if this is normal?? its making me nervous!

I've got the same problem, the past couple of nights have been rediculous, but the weird thing is even though Im not sleeping at night, I'm not that tired in the day either.

Still I'm hoping it goes away soon, its annoying watching my OH peacefully sleeping while all I can do is toss and turn!


----------



## jasmine2312

babybelle30 - YES!! so agree! not tired in the day either! whats that all about? haha ah im sorry youre going through that too but a bit relieved im not the only one!! :) oh and i hear ya....dont you just want to be mad at him for drifting off before his head hits the pillow?? im hoping this explains why im normal and happy all day long then when the clock ticks 10pm i morph into a raging &$^*%!


----------



## Looneycarter

how about everybody upload pics of the progression from 4weeks to 12 weeks ..I'm 5weeks yay


----------



## ttcreed

Hi everyone, I got my BFP today. From what the internet says, I am 5 weeks along and due on September 18 or the 20th, I have gotten different results. I go in to see my doctors on wednesday so I will keep everyone posted. My symptoms are sore breasts, veins on breasts, nausea, very tired and my back hurts really really bad. Good luck and a healthy and happy nine months to you all.


----------



## jasmine2312

congrats!!!!! happy and healthy 9!!!!!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

I got my bfp today! :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

anyone been waking up with stitch like cramps?


----------



## AmeliasMum

Hi Ladies!

I am due with #4 around the 13th of September. Hoping to get in for a scan in the next week!:kiss:


----------



## Jennah33

Hi all... I'm due Sept 17th. You know there is already a September group here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/832622-september-2012-mommies-due-dates.html


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hi, can I join? I got my BFP yesterday, due September 22nd, and I'd love some buddies! So far my symptoms have been mild AF type cramps on and off and late afternoon/evening nausea. I've also been really tired. This is my first pregnancy, really hoping it sticks.


----------



## Murrie

Hi girls. I got my BFP on January 12th. As far as I know I'm due September 15th. This is my first ever pregnancy and as far as I know I'm due on September 15th. Not having much in the way of symptoms (aside from a bit of tiredness) and it's making me worry a little bit. Really hoping this little bean sticks.


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm due september 15 to! I only have sore boobs that's fading now and extreme tiredness and cramps here and there...no morning sickness or vomiting


----------



## amanda110607

Shortyblonde said:


> Hello everyone!!
> My husband and I just received our BFP on the 5th of this month!!!
> Due September 16 =)
> Anyone else due in September who would like to be bump buddies?? =)
> Feel free to message or add me I'm new here.
> Thank you!
> :cloud9:

 im due the 16th september :D


----------



## jaydensmommy9

im due sept 22


----------



## emzy_11

Im due Sep 17 but Dr is telling me Sep 5! I have long cycles so even though he has to go off my LMP until i get a dating scan i believe that i am 5 weeks 2 days today but he is making me say 6 weeks 6 days. It kind of works out of as i wanted to tell everyone around 7 weeks so if i use his dates im already there so i told all my friends yesterday....hehehehe. I know at my first app the Dr will change my dates which is cool by me.

I found out early at 12DPO and by the time AF was due i was starving all the time. Thirsty too. Hunger is still here but not as bad and im not as thirsty too. I am so tired all the time though.

No morning sickness but every now and then some food smells just make me not want to eat it. 

My boobs have not grown yet....cant wait for that though...but the last week on and off they get sensitive and sore to touch. Mainly just my nipples.


How have you girls been feeling?

Have any of you had your HCG levels tested? Mine was 190 at 13DPO and 1700 6 days later so the Dr was very happy with that.

Yay a baby finally!!!


----------



## kpuckett

Hi Ladies! 
I would love to be a part of this group. We got our BFP a the end of December and had our first doctors visit today!!!! We to welcome our baby Sept 9 2012! Can't wait to hear about every ones experience! I have not had to many symptoms, sore breast is the one that stand out the most. Also feeling like I could sleep for days, i guess 10 pm bed times are something i should take advantage of now!!!!


----------



## lynne192

at about 12-13dpo my hcg levels were only 27.


----------



## ttcreed

I got my BFP on 1/15 have my first appointment tomorrow, breasts extremely tender, I can not put a bra on. My back is killing me, light cramps (not like miscarriage cramps i have had one of those) very tired, smell everything and always hungry. Husband was eating tuna fish today for his lunch and i swear it was rotten, at least it smelled like it. Good luck everyone, will post more after the dr's appointment. :happydance:


----------



## Fuze

If all continues as I hope (i am still only very very early- 4 weeks) then i will be due Sept 23rd. 
This is our first and I am so so nervous and worried, I have been reading alot on the Internet about all the bad things that can happen so early. Unfortunately I am an eternal pessimist.


----------



## Miss Vintage

ttcreed said:


> I got my BFP on 1/15 have my first appointment tomorrow, breasts extremely tender, I can not put a bra on. My back is killing me, light cramps (not like miscarriage cramps i have had one of those) very tired, smell everything and always hungry. Husband was eating tuna fish today for his lunch and i swear it was rotten, at least it smelled like it. Good luck everyone, will post more after the dr's appointment. :happydance:

We got our BFP on the same day! I'm having light cramps on and off too, but the nausea is the worst symptom, especially in the evening. Good luck at your appointment!:thumbup:


----------



## Hellie

Hi Ladies, hope you are all feeling well? I am due 11th Sept and would love a bump buddy!! This will be my second, I have a beautiful baby boy, Alfie who will be 22 months when baby number 2 arrives. Exciting times! Look forward to hearing how you are all doing xxx


----------



## babybelle30

jasmine2312 said:


> babybelle30 - YES!! so agree! not tired in the day either! whats that all about? haha ah im sorry youre going through that too but a bit relieved im not the only one!! :) oh and i hear ya....dont you just want to be mad at him for drifting off before his head hits the pillow?? im hoping this explains why im normal and happy all day long then when the clock ticks 10pm i morph into a raging &$^*%!

Haha its so frustrating!! Now to top it off my wisdom tooth is trying to come through so I've had toothache for the past two days!

At least I havent got any major symtoms.... YET!


----------



## Starstryder

We're due the same day :) 

Found out yesterday and honestly only sinking in today and slowly getting excited. Wasn't expecting anything to be honest, did the test and walked away thinking I will check on it just now because it will be negative. But five minutes later I came back to a positive and then did the digital with dating. My first app is on the 7th of Feb with a new doctor and am already a bit nerve wracked. Started taking the progesterone yesterday and all I can do now is take care of myself and hopefully the 7th we will see a beautiful heartbeat.


----------



## xpatchx

As long as everything goes okay with this pregnancy I'll be due around the 20th! Not getting too excited till we do our CB digital in a week!! xx


----------



## babybelle30

xpatchx said:


> As long as everything goes okay with this pregnancy I'll be due around the 20th! Not getting too excited till we do our CB digital in a week!! xx

Im due around the 20th too. Good luck with the digi- how come youre waiting till next week?x


----------



## xpatchx

Because I'm waiting for it to arrive in the post (Ebay - £3.95!!) and I want to give my HCG a chance to be up enough to give a positive result. Last thing I want is to get a "no" just because I did it too early haha.

On a side note EVERYTIME I think of doing a test, or my positives, or come on here to talk about it - a Clear Blue tv advert comes on! Sign or what x


----------



## ElizaD

I am due sept 21st. I feel a little faint/sick at times, boobs ache on and off and I ahve had a few twinges but that's it -no food has replused me yet - I am looking forward to things like that! I am having crazy dreams though - that was a big clue I was pg.
I am not too hungry during the day which is strange for me, but starving by 6pm and having a huge tea.

Good luck all - lets hope and pray for sticky beans!


----------



## pleaseMum

Hey everyone,

My due date has changed again!! It's changed a few time so I'm just gonna say that I am due anywhere between the 14th and 28th, all these stupid internet calculators are different. I wont know for sure until I go for my first scan at the end of Feb :( Soooo frustrating.


----------



## Ljayne

Can I join in lol, had an early scan today so now know I'm 6 weeks and 5 days wasn't sure before as ovulated later :) I'm due sixth September which is my dads birthday. My daughter was due September 7th n came 1st September so they will have close birthdays :) even with a 9 year gap x


----------



## babybelle30

xpatchx said:


> Because I'm waiting for it to arrive in the post (Ebay - £3.95!!) and I want to give my HCG a chance to be up enough to give a positive result. Last thing I want is to get a "no" just because I did it too early haha.
> 
> On a side note EVERYTIME I think of doing a test, or my positives, or come on here to talk about it - a Clear Blue tv advert comes on! Sign or what x

What a bargain! I used a digi just to see what it was like as I'd never used one before so when it came up pregnant 1-2 and 9/10 dpo I was in complete shock!

That's pretty damn spooky, you're obviously being willed on to test! Def a sign!

How long have you been trying for? x


----------



## lynne192

I had scan today, they didn't see anything other than the linning of my uterus has thickened and that i had two cysts on my right ovary but they said at only 4weeks that was considered acceptable... still didn't come out the appointment feeling too positive but during the appointment they kept positive and didn't say anything negative...

i've to go back to the infertility clinic in 4 weeks for another scan and see how i am getting on then, seems like such a long wait :( not updating my signature yet until i have it 100% confirmed and that its healthy pregnancy. my OH said i could buy pregnancy tests if i wanted to put my mind at rest to keep testing but no idea when i am going to see the midwife or that....


----------



## DeeDee80

emzy_11 said:


> Im due Sep 17 but Dr is telling me Sep 5! I have long cycles so even though he has to go off my LMP until i get a dating scan i believe that i am 5 weeks 2 days today but he is making me say 6 weeks 6 days. It kind of works out of as i wanted to tell everyone around 7 weeks so if i use his dates im already there so i told all my friends yesterday....hehehehe. I know at my first app the Dr will change my dates which is cool by me.
> 
> I found out early at 12DPO and by the time AF was due i was starving all the time. Thirsty too. Hunger is still here but not as bad and im not as thirsty too. I am so tired all the time though.
> 
> No morning sickness but every now and then some food smells just make me not want to eat it.
> 
> My boobs have not grown yet....cant wait for that though...but the last week on and off they get sensitive and sore to touch. Mainly just my nipples.
> 
> 
> How have you girls been feeling?
> 
> Have any of you had your HCG levels tested? Mine was 190 at 13DPO and 1700 6 days later so the Dr was very happy with that.
> 
> Yay a baby finally!!!

yay, we have the same due date. I also have longer cycles...Good luck to us!


----------



## MMV52484

Hello all, Hope its ok if I join in! I got a BFP on wednesday the 11th! Totally unexpected bc I thought I had had a early period the week before! Must have been implantation bleeding? Just took a text last week bc the back pain was terrible and totally out of the norm for me! Much to my surprise there is was a big bright +!!!! Looks as though the DH and I are going to have a Sept 16th baby...which is our neices bday too! Go for our fist scan wednesday the 25 at 6wk 3days!! 

Hope all of you are feeling wonderful!!!


----------



## mrsfeehily

Hi Ladies!

Please can I join? Just got my BFP this evening and I think my EDD is September 27th! Can't quite believe it! :happydance:

x


----------



## alyssa1

hi this is my second pregnancy and im due the 16th september  eeeek!! got mornin sickness quite bad already boooo xxx


----------



## ttcreed

had my first drs appointment today. I am 5 weeks along, still have a back ache and drs not sure what it is, had labs done and got promithazine for the nausea. I go in for my first ultrasound on February 8th. Good luck everyone and pray it sticks.


----------



## cdc1030

I haven't had my first OB appointment yet, but it was confirmed at the emergency room Sunday that I'm about 4 weeks pregnant. I tried one of those online due date estimators and its saying mine is September 20th :)


----------



## mrs.jimenez

Hey im new here, i got my BFP on friday 13th, my EDD is sept 20th


----------



## pleaseMum

Welcome everyone!! I got my BFP on jan/6 (9dpo) however going by my ovulation date it puts me with a EDD of Sept/20......Happy and Healthy 9 months too us all. Also praying for sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine baby

Hi girls, so nice to find a thread here. I tested positive at 15 and 16dpo (over the weekend!!) Woohoo! This is my first. My EDD is 23 September! xx


----------



## Flipflopmommy

Hi I'd like to join Edd is the 13 September x


----------



## nervouswait

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! 
I had first lab appointment today, go in again on friday and then get results on Monday to make sure my levels are where they should be. (the wait is gonna kill me!) Scheduled my first scan for Feb. 1st. So hoping everything is fine and make it to that appt!


----------



## Coconuts

Hello all, congratulations to all the new mama here and all these BFP's. After hanging around in TTC and not seeing many, this is great.
I just got my real BFP today, 13DPO!!! But could see a ghost line on internet cheepies for 2 days before that. :cloud9:
EDD for me is Sept 27th.
Let's do this!!

Congratulations again!


----------



## mrsine

Hi everyone, just found this post, congrats to all the mam's and goodluck through the pregnancy. I only found out a few days ago that I'm pregnant and I'm due on the 26th.

Nice to see you here Coco!


----------



## Coconuts

Hey Mrs, we get around don't we :hug:


----------



## nervouswait

Hey ladies, I'm having one of those days. I am totally freaking out that something is wrong and things aren't gonna work out with this pregnancy. I won't know my levels until Monday, but I just don't have any of the typical pregnancy symptoms aside from some low level cramps and twinges now and again. Otherwise, i feel fine nothing else is changing. I also check my CM all the time and while its not always there (and only notice it when I'm REALLY looking) i do notice a very faint hint of brown in it every once in awhile. Doesn't help that I keep researching all the possible things that could go wrong at this point. grrrr


----------



## Elo5

*Hi Ladies! By internet calculators im due 16th September with my first baby! Me and hubby were trying but didnt know when to test so test on 14th January and the strongest possiyive. Did a digi one and im 5+ weeks. So shocked but so happy. My symptoms are bad back, sore boobs, weeing constantly and today i feel very tired! I just hope our baby stays where it belongs! Doctors on 27th January, ages away! xx*


----------



## Miss Vintage

nervouswait said:


> Hey ladies, I'm having one of those days. I am totally freaking out that something is wrong and things aren't gonna work out with this pregnancy. I won't know my levels until Monday, but I just don't have any of the typical pregnancy symptoms aside from some low level cramps and twinges now and again. Otherwise, i feel fine nothing else is changing. I also check my CM all the time and while its not always there (and only notice it when I'm REALLY looking) i do notice a very faint hint of brown in it every once in awhile. Doesn't help that I keep researching all the possible things that could go wrong at this point. grrrr

Hi nervous, I know how you feel, I was constantly monitering myself and questioning everything I felt. But then I realised how exhausting that was and that actually, there is nothing I can do about all this, I just have to wait and see. It's frustrating and worrying, but ultimately, we have got what we wanted (our BFPs) and now we just have to try and enjoy it. I know it's not easy, hopefully further down the pregnancy we will be able to relax a bit more about it. It's good that you can find out your levels on Monday, hopefully that will put your mind at ease. Also, the brown in your cm is most likely just old blood, I'd worry more if it were pink or red, although even spotting doesn't have to mean bad news. Good luck and I hope everything goes really well for you.


----------



## MMV52484

emmag29-- I am due the 16 of Sept as well!!! And I go to the dr on the 25!! Hope we both have happy and healthy 9mnths!!!


----------



## mrsinglis

Hello there.

I got my BFP on Wednesday! According to the scan I had yesterday I am 5 weeks and 6 days, and my estimated due date is September 15th 2012!

I am new here too, and I look forward to sharing and getting to know you all better.

Still working on the lingo!


----------



## Coconuts

Hi nervous, I've been feeling the exact same way as you today.
I was taking a B100 complex to help my 10 day LP and spotting, it did the trick but now I want to stop since too much B3, so I've read, isn't good for baby. I'm reluctant to just stop it though in case progesterone falls and the pregnancy ends. I'm cutting down to 50mg tomorrow morning and then switch to just B6 when it arrives in the post.
It's a terrible thing to worry that you and your little baby won't make it, but it out of our hands now. I was worrying like you in my journal and the girls there gave such good advice. There's nothing to do but enjoy the ride. I hope you feel more positive in the morning. Right now, you're pregnant! ENJOY IT!!! :hugs:


----------



## Elo5

MMV52484 - Congrats, thanks aww me too :) let me know how you get on! x


----------



## nervouswait

Coconuts said:


> Hi nervous, I've been feeling the exact same way as you today.
> I was taking a B100 complex to help my 10 day LP and spotting, it did the trick but now I want to stop since too much B3, so I've read, isn't good for baby. I'm reluctant to just stop it though in case progesterone falls and the pregnancy ends. I'm cutting down to 50mg tomorrow morning and then switch to just B6 when it arrives in the post.
> It's a terrible thing to worry that you and your little baby won't make it, but it out of our hands now. I was worrying like you in my journal and the girls there gave such good advice. There's nothing to do but enjoy the ride. I hope you feel more positive in the morning. Right now, you're pregnant! ENJOY IT!!! :hugs:

Thank you Coconuts. I really appreciate your support. After having a ruptured ectopic pregnancy and having emergency surgery it just has me on edge of making sure i take things seriously. I didn't have the severe pain like they say you should have with an ectopic and by the time I got to the hospital I had a litre of blood in my stomach. So this go around just gets me on nerves to want to know that I'm okay ahead of time. I do need to just relax as there is not much i can do at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## mrsine

Hi nervouswait, I too have not much cm to speak off and no real symptoms apart from a good nose every now and then but it comes and goes. I say everyones experience is different and you don't have to have ghastly symptoms to be pregnant.


----------



## Jennah33

Hi guys... if anyone is interested we have a facebook group for us girlies due in September. Don't worry it is a 'secret' group which means noone other than the girls in the group can see anything you post or that the group even exists. If you are interested please PM me your facebook name and I will add you xx


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Ladies, 
So yesterday morning I woke up and was spotting. I of course, freaked out and went straight to the hospital. my LMP was december 13th, which should have put me at 6 weeks prego. They ran labs and did an ultrasound to make sure I wasnt having a miscarriage, well low and behold there was still a gestational sac in there, with a perfectly working corpeus leutuem (spelling is wrong) I am NOT 6 weeks prego, I am only 4 weeks pregnant. I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days (weird I know and no one can explain it.) So we go back in on thursday and then next tuesday for more labs, labs yesterday showed an hcg as 2892. I do not understand any of this, any ideas? thanks and keep your fingers crossed this bean sticks!!! Anna


----------



## lynne192

ttcreed said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So yesterday morning I woke up and was spotting. I of course, freaked out and went straight to the hospital. my LMP was december 13th, which should have put me at 6 weeks prego. They ran labs and did an ultrasound to make sure I wasnt having a miscarriage, well low and behold there was still a gestational sac in there, with a perfectly working corpeus leutuem (spelling is wrong) I am NOT 6 weeks prego, I am only 4 weeks pregnant. I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days (weird I know and no one can explain it.) So we go back in on thursday and then next tuesday for more labs, labs yesterday showed an hcg as 2892. I do not understand any of this, any ideas? thanks and keep your fingers crossed this bean sticks!!! Anna

Hey anna, my dates were set back to because it seems i ovulated alot later than i thought so maybe this is what they think happened with you? the fact they seen sac and that is a good thing, and your numbers are good too, have they decided to call you back for another beta and scan?

sorry to hear about the spotting i had this on friday and ended up running to the hospital they did my beta and it was 1,860. the wednesday before that my beta was only 27 so a good increase in numbers, but he never scanned me i ended up getting a scan on monday and seen sac and fetal pole and they put me at 5 weeks 2 days :D hope everything goes well for you and you get some answers soon xx


----------



## ttcreed

lynne192 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> So yesterday morning I woke up and was spotting. I of course, freaked out and went straight to the hospital. my LMP was december 13th, which should have put me at 6 weeks prego. They ran labs and did an ultrasound to make sure I wasnt having a miscarriage, well low and behold there was still a gestational sac in there, with a perfectly working corpeus leutuem (spelling is wrong) I am NOT 6 weeks prego, I am only 4 weeks pregnant. I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days (weird I know and no one can explain it.) So we go back in on thursday and then next tuesday for more labs, labs yesterday showed an hcg as 2892. I do not understand any of this, any ideas? thanks and keep your fingers crossed this bean sticks!!! Anna
> 
> Hey anna, my dates were set back to because it seems i ovulated alot later than i thought so maybe this is what they think happened with you? the fact they seen sac and that is a good thing, and your numbers are good too, have they decided to call you back for another beta and scan?
> 
> sorry to hear about the spotting i had this on friday and ended up running to the hospital they did my beta and it was 1,860. the wednesday before that my beta was only 27 so a good increase in numbers, but he never scanned me i ended up getting a scan on monday and seen sac and fetal pole and they put me at 5 weeks 2 days :D hope everything goes well for you and you get some answers soon xxClick to expand...

I have beta on thursday and tuesday and then another scan on 2/8 trying to keep the faith.


----------



## pleaseMum

Hi everyone
Havnt posted on here in awhile. Not much is going on really so I guess I dont have much to say. Days are crawling by. I dont get my first scan until beginning of march.....First doc appointment shortly after that. I work in the same office as my doc so he can requisition the scan without even seeing him. His usual protocol is not to see pregnant women until around 12 weeks.....So I guess I wait. I'm not too concerned about levels although I cant wait to see my little bean on the screen.....only 6 weeks to go. Definately feeling preggo tho, all day nausea (havn't had to be sick yet tho) and EXTREME fatigue, I almost fell asleep at my desk yesterday :(

Hope all is well with you ladies. I'm jealous of all who get early scans. I'm not willing to pay for a private scan so.......12 weeks it is!


----------



## ttcreed

So I got my lab work done today to see if it has gotten higher. It was 2892 on monday and today (thursday) It is 7884. So we ARE still pregnant! Thanks for all of the prayers, I go back in on Tuesday for more labs so keep those prayers coming!


----------



## lynne192

sounds good hun :D


----------



## lozzee

Hellloooo!!! im new to this too and due in september too congrats ) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TEA2012

Jennah33 said:


> Hi guys... if anyone is interested we have a facebook group for us girlies due in September. Don't worry it is a 'secret' group which means noone other than the girls in the group can see anything you post or that the group even exists. If you are interested please PM me your facebook name and I will add you xx

I have been trying to figure out how to PM you but no luck.:dohh: Help please!


----------



## lynne192

click on persons name at that side <<<<<<<< it will show you a drop down screen and then you click send private message but yours isn't enabled by the looks of things because i can't PM u lol


----------



## TEA2012

lynne192 said:


> click on persons name at that side <<<<<<<< it will show you a drop down screen and then you click send private message but yours isn't enabled by the looks of things because i can't PM u lol

Lol yours too the drop down menu does not give me option for PM.


----------



## lynne192

i think you must have ticked the part that says no private messages


----------



## QtK8ie

Hello everyone!
I am due on Sept 22. 
Soo soo tired and ill. Cant hardly wait until the second trimester! 
Need some bump buddies. 
Take care!


----------



## lynne192

welcome hun i'm also due 22nd september :D when did u if out you were pregnant?


----------



## Jennah33

TEA2012 said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys... if anyone is interested we have a facebook group for us girlies due in September. Don't worry it is a 'secret' group which means noone other than the girls in the group can see anything you post or that the group even exists. If you are interested please PM me your facebook name and I will add you xx
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to PM you but no luck.:dohh: Help please!Click to expand...

Lol I'm not sure!


----------



## pleaseMum

Jennah33 said:


> TEA2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys... if anyone is interested we have a facebook group for us girlies due in September. Don't worry it is a 'secret' group which means noone other than the girls in the group can see anything you post or that the group even exists. If you are interested please PM me your facebook name and I will add you xx
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to PM you but no luck.:dohh: Help please!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I'm not sure!Click to expand...

I think there are restrictions on your account until you become an avtice BnB member.....


----------

